# The Belfry - Derby Course



## MKDave (Mar 28, 2011)

Morning all

I paid for my Dad to have a custom fitting at The Belfry yesterday and thought while we were there we'd have a knock. Couldn't get on the brabazon or PGA but we managed to play the Derby course.

My Dad was fitted and bought a Cobra S3 Driver and Cobra S3 5 Wood. Both were in stock so he was able to take these out on the course.

*The Derby* 

A relatively short front nine was nice to ease us into the round. The first was 297 Yards long and after putting my second at the back of the green I soon noticed the quality of the greens. I can only describe them as 'tiger' like (not woods). Rather than the same turf all over they had strips of turf. They rolled pretty true but they were so inconsistant it was good putting to sink a 2 putt. The rest of the course was in really good form and I managed to shoot a 90 - Par 70. For the Â£25 it cost for a round at the weekend I couldn't argue with the fee. Managed a nice few pars but couldn't get the birdie I so deeply wanted despite 5 greens in reg!

The 18th was comical for me to say the least. Tee'd off with my usual 3 iron, hit straight but right of line and bounced twice on a path and ended up an inch from the path. Smashed a 3 iron second shot to the front of green for a massive birdie putt. Putted off the green and then snaked in the par putt.

I will say that although the golf was great value the bar prices were ridiculous. Â£5.25 for a pint! Good job my partner and I won ( I carried us) so didn't have to buy the beers.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree about the bar prices. Seems to be a big problem with alot of 'venue' golf courses. If I am away for a weekend of golf, the bar prices are a big factor as I do not want a bill for Â£100 food and drink on top of what I have already paid for golf and accomodation.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Mar 29, 2011)

I will say that although the golf was great value the bar prices were ridiculous. Â£5.25 for a pint! Good job my partner and I won ( I carried us) so didn't have to buy the beers.
		
Click to expand...

Don't say I didn't warn you about the 19th.  I hope you had a good day - if you do go back play one of the other two courses if you can - both are kept in far better condition than the Derby, as the Derby is very much the 'pay and play' of the venue.


----------



## MKDave (Mar 30, 2011)

I will say that although the golf was great value the bar prices were ridiculous. Â£5.25 for a pint! Good job my partner and I won ( I carried us) so didn't have to buy the beers.
		
Click to expand...

Don't say I didn't warn you about the 19th.  I hope you had a good day - if you do go back play one of the other two courses if you can - both are kept in far better condition than the Derby, as the Derby is very much the 'pay and play' of the venue.
		
Click to expand...

You did indeed. That's what spurred me and my partner on to win the match 

I've played the PGA when I was very little. It certainly looked very good as did the brabazon. Just didn't give myself enough time to book one of the biggies.


----------

